# Any kibble recommended for super picky chi?



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so sick of the picky picky eater Bruiser is. I think some of it is depression with Maya gone, but this started before she passed. So, I don't know. I have been feeding Sojos complete (dehydrated raw) and he liked it at first. But now, he is not liking much of anything. I bought some Fromm's gold adult and Fromm's puppy and he will only eat the puppy food (that's for Princess Peach not him). And he's not even thrilled about that. He has tried the following
Royal Canin chihuahua: Didn't like but would eat when starving.
Ziwipeak: HATED; wouldn't touch...good thing because the smell made me shudder.
3 Dog Bakery brand: Liked the first 2 days. Then wouldn't touch.
Sojos Complete: Liked for a while, then indifferent and now leaving it.
Fromm's Gold: Doesn't like from day one.
Orejen: Had about 2 years ago and didn't like.

So, any decent food out there that appeals to picky eaters? I feel bad for him.  
Thanks.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My advice would be...pick one thing. And stick with it. Don't let him have a choice. Put it down for 15 minutes in the AM and 15 in the PM and then pick it up. Don't fuss over him or try to get him to eat. Pretty much put the food down in a place where Peach or other pets can't get at it/him, and give him opportunity to eat. A healthy animal won't starve itself. If he were a 1 lb puppy my advice might be different, but he's not, he's a strapping big boy. Let him get hungry and let him realize he has 2 opportunities per day to eat, end of story 

I would squirt a salmon oil on it, that's always helped my picky eaters be more interested in their food, but if they skip a meal or 2, I let them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Picky eaters are made, not born. Pick a food you feel comfortable with. Put it in a bowl and serve it to him. Leave it down for 15 minutes. Then pick it up. No treats. No begging, no pleading, nothing. Just matter of factly pick it up. Offer it again the next time he is scheduled to eat. A hungry dog will not starve itself. 

I learned this the hard way with Brody. I probably went through 20 different dog foods over several months and he did the same as Bruiser. Would eat it for a day or so, then turn up his nose. It was super frustrating, so I know how you feel! I was so stressed out over his picky eating!

You will need to do some tough love. Believe me, it is worth it in the end! Your life will be so much less stressful if you quit catering to his every whim. Just pick a food and offer it. If he eats it - fine. If he doesn't eat it - fine. It's his choice. He will eventually get hungry enough to eat and then he will learn to be grateful for the food you are providing and quit being a spoiled brat!!! 

Hang in there and BE TOUGH and in charge. You will eventually have a dog that learns to eat when food is offered and to be happy for it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Once you have picked a food, you could maybe rub the bottom of the bowl with chicken or a bit of cheese, that heped mine when they were being picky.
Darla and Daisy that is.
Dillon would eat anything, he is so greedy! lol 
Good luck anyhow. xx


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks and I know you are all correct. I think part of the problem is that I realized that last year he was getting most of his calories from the kids giving him scraps from their plate, crappy dog treats (pupperonis!) etc. So, he got spoiled and now hates dog food. I noticed he seemed a bit chunky for him and cut all treats and really lowered the boom on the kids to please not feed him. They have complied beautifully and he has really lost a good deal of weight. (I haven't weighed him recently but his ribs are now very easily felt and he has the thinner middle now). He isn't underweight though either as was pointed out, he's a big strapping boy. LOL I am not worried about him starving but more just being sad. He's such an eyeore type dog that he makes me sad. Food used to be his one area of enjoyment. So, while I know it's totally my fault, what do you recommend that he might like and then I promise I will stick with it. haha


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If I had to pick a kibble, I would pick Orijen or Acana. Both are excellent foods. 

Have you thought about The Honest Kitchen? Lots here feed it and love it. It doesn't work out to be much more expensive than premium foods and since it's rehydrated, most dogs really really like it. You can also add raw or cooked meats to it and some dogs really relish that variety.

You could also do a pre-made raw, either frozen or dehydrated like Stella and Chewy's. Nature's Variety might be easier to find, you'd have to see what is available in your area. The frozen pre-mades come in little one ounce nuggets. You just take them out of the freezer and thaw and feed. Most dogs really like them. They dehydrated or freeze dried are little dried patties that you just crumble up and add a little water to it. Brody's favorite is the dandy lamb flavor of Stella and Chewy's. It's excellent. It's not any harder or more complicated to feed than kibble.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I see that Orijen has recently changed its formula to an 80/20/0. 80% meat protein, 20% fruits and veggies, 0 grains. 

Orijen Pet Foods: Products

Their white paper and the philosophy behind their products. Excellent read.

http://orijen.ca/orijen/ORIJEN_White_Paper.pdf

If I had to pick a kibble - this would be it.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a recent switch to The Honest Kitchen and my crew LOVE it. They get frantic when they see me get the measuring cup out and are almost dying to get through the 10 minute hydration. 

The "sticker shock" was sad at first, nobody likes forking over $50 at a time for anything but the results are there for me and it turns up being cheaper than kibble. Given I didn't have super picky eaters, my girl isn't afraid of letting me know when she doesn't appreciate something and so far we're good, almost 2 weeks in.

I do agree and it's good you understand that he was "created" to being picky, but it's not too late! The texture may throw him through a loop at first, but mine really enjoy it and i've recently started adding in raw turkey and sometimes scrambled eggs, keeps it new for them. Just my opinion.

I did use Wellness and my girl liked it as well.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks all. He did eat the sojos (which is similar to THK but in pieces that resemble food instead of an oatmeal look). He liked it for a little while and then not so much. The food store does sell Stella and Chewys and I might try that. I want a good food obviously and the amount they eat isn't so much that cost is an issue. I think I will venture in tomorrow and check out some new ones. Then I promise I will be trained better. haha


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hmm, it seems like he has tried many diff. foods. I wouldn't even begin to know what to suggest.
I have a dog that will eat anything, and she has been on several diff. foods since I got her. And that hasnt' made her a picky eater. She will eat anything i put down.
Right now she is on Taste of the wild Taste of the Wild : Products : Dogs : High Prairie Canine Formula
She likes it fine. She was on orijen but i switched due to my desire to be able to buy it locally. I can get totw right here in town.
My suggestion would be add water to the kibble, *if you haven't tried that*. I always do that anyway, but it can "get them going" on eating. Also kristi's suggestion of a capsule of salmon oil squirted on the food is excellent. 
I do this with my mix lucy, she doesn't like to eat early in the day and sometimes when i want her to, if I put some of the oil on it she goes great guns!!!!
Best of luck! Keep us posted please!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Thanks all. He did eat the sojos (which is similar to THK but in pieces that resemble food instead of an oatmeal look). He liked it for a little while and then not so much. The food store does sell Stella and Chewys and I might try that. I want a good food obviously and the amount they eat isn't so much that cost is an issue. I think I will venture in tomorrow and check out some new ones. Then I promise I will be trained better. haha


Definitely try some of the stella and chewy's! I think you will be pleased! The dandy lamb is Brody's favorite and I like it that's it's 'red' meat and not just chicken. Their duck duck goose is good too.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

With Sebastian (before I knew about better nutrition) if he didn't have a spoonful of canned food with his food he wouldn't eat. He was SO picky.....but I kind of 'helped' with that since I didn't make him eat without 'doctoring it'.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Didn't get to the store today but I did want to post that I am really lucky to have "Long Dog Fat Cat" in my area as they seem to carry every type of food. It's awesome. I wish they were a bit more helpful sometimes in the recommendation department as they are kind of like, 'Yeah, that's good, um sure that too." But they truly seem to carry everything. So, I will bring them in tomorrow and have some tasty fun.  I just refuse to feed New Zealand Possum to them again. Once I learned what "New Zealand Brush tail" was, I just couldn't feed it. shudder.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw I know exactly what you're going through and Shayley was the same way! Picky eaters are made not born? Maybe but I don't think so in Shayleys case this is a dog that wouldn't even eat TREATS!!! (And I've had Shayley as a baby, I'm her only owner so it's not like she had other owners before me and she got confused or ate people food all the time! This was a brand new pup! lol) yummy treats weren't even good to her lol She worried me about it so much when she was a pup I asked the vet about it too..Shayley gave me a hard time when it came to eating. She didn't get any people food either because she was my first Chi and I wanted to make sure she started off good....WE bought everything under the pet food stuff from the expensive good stuff to the cheap crap just to see if she'd eat something, buy nothing. The only kibble she started to "like" was I think it was Kibbles n bits, sure it's prob not the best but she ate it and I was happy. Then a while back we tried Science Diet and now that's all she loves.....Other wise she wouldn't go for nothing. I know like the Chi moms here have suggested to make her have one meal and that's it but I don't like that option. I feel like if I didn't like something I wouldn't want to be made to eat it....that would suck but at least Shay found something she actually liked. We've even tried to get her onto other foods than SD but if she's happy I"m happy. 

THANKFULLY Kizzie eats anything so I don't have any issues with her! When I change their food from SD I think she'll be very easy to deal with. I'm excited to try! Shayley most likely won't change but hopefully she will!


----------

